# Questions about a muzzleloader



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy an inline muzzleloader for really cheap, but I don't know much about it. It is a .50 cal, bolt action with "BPI-New Frontier Muzzleloading" stamped on the barrel. The model is the Cascade Magnum and it is made in Spain. I have never heard of BPI or New Frontier before, and it appears from my google searches that they are/were in bed with CVA. It also appears that these rifles were imported at the same time CVA and all these sister brands were having safety issues. I was wondering if any of you can shed some light on this, or is this just more internet paranoia being spread? I can't even so much as find an owner's manual anywhere online for this thing. I already have a Hawken, but I'm still kinda new to the whole muzzleloading experience and I have reservations about blowing my face off with an unsafe rifle.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If it was me I would stay away from it. buy something that at least you can find a owner's manual for. Or in the same sense with a known name. like the saying goes you get what you paid for.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 buy a CVA for 300 bucks. They are great guns and you will be very happy. Those bolt action smoke sticks can be HEAVY! Do what you want though. If they let you go shoot it then do that. then you will know before you buy.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

If memory serves, some of the Spanish-made barrels did have problems. I used to have a Winchester X-150 that was made in Spain and did some reading about it. Personally, I think that the "problems" likely coincided with foolishness. Maybe these barrels didn't have enough of a safety factor built in, and when people shot their heavy ramrods or loaded double charges they had accidents. But let me tell you, almost everyone makes a mistake at one time or another when shooting a muzz. Forgetting to load powder, not ramming your bullet all the way home, shooting your ramrod, etc. These are common blunders, so having a really strong gun is a good idea. But I shot my X-150 with it's "unsafe" barrel quite a bit. Even with 150 grain charges. Never had any kind of problem, but I wasn't about to load 300 grains just to see if my barrel was defective. 

I suggest looking at a few guns, and buying one that appeals to you. If it ends up being the BPI then go for it. But muzzleloaders aren't that expensive, so you should get one that you really like.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I decided that the couple hundred bucks I'd save over a T/C is not worth it. I'm sure I'd end up buying a better one anyways.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallensons has a bunch on sale right now. Just picked up a Knight Rev for 100 off retail. They also have about 10 used ones for cheap.


----------

